# blitzen RTA underated



## camie (26/9/19)

Ive been using a Blitzen rta now for 3weeks no problems very underrated tank i think.
flavor off this tank is very good and Ive had a few tanks in my personal opinion this is the best Ive had so far 
let me know what are the other guys thought on this tank whoever tried it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (26/9/19)

One of my favorites, 5th best tanks I've ever used and I've used plenty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## camie (26/9/19)

Jengz said:


> One of my favorites, 5th best tanks I've ever used and I've used plenty


ok so whats 4th 3thd 2nd and 1st in your opioin


----------



## camie (26/9/19)

i had the aqua reboot aqua master ,kyline v2 ,geekvape creed , zeus dual and a few drippers
ive tried the relode aswell but have never owned it so i wont compare it, but the rest of the tanks that i mentioned the blitzen bets them in my opinion but then again each to there own


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (26/9/19)

Not sure it was ever under rated to be honest. It was in the spotlight when it launched and people enjoyed it. As in everything in life when the next best came out then this was forgotten.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (26/9/19)

1. Reload
2.Blotto
3. Fatality tied with Shado omni
4. Peacemaker xl

Then blitzen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/19)

Jengz said:


> 1. Reload
> 2.Blotto
> 3. Fatality tied with Shado omni
> 4. Peacemaker xl
> ...


That #3 of yours is on my current mod and I love this atty , and I only got it today.
Blitzen is being used regularly and floats around between the 3 Zeus'es .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

